# Make me Some templates?



## Latasha (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey guys I was just wondering where I could get some templates made & shipped to me so I can re use them over & over..?..
I have 2 cutters but not sure they can cut the sticky flock..
I have a Roland SX-15 & a UsCutter SC series 54" cutter...
Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Use 60degree blade

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Latasha (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks I will try this : )


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

All you need is design software and vector files. Along with the software for the cutters. I get my vector images from iclipart.com.


----------



## Latasha (Feb 29, 2012)

I have Funtime rhinestone program & I designed the template i needed, but when i started to cut it on my Rolans SX 15 it didnt cut all the way through the sticky flock & it messed up the blade.. i cant remember if it was a45 or 60 degree, but im going to try 60 next time Im just afraid the flock its self it to think for my machine & i havent tried it yet on the SC series


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

You definitely need a 60 degree blade to cut through thick stuff and you might need more pressure and possibly a slower cut time.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

The Roland will cut sticky flock with 60 degree blade without issue. The us cutter will cut it but with a lot of down force and very slow cutting.


----------



## sundae (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi, 
I'm new to the rhinestone business.. I bought the Expert LX 24 and I'm having trouble getting it to cut all the way through the sticky flock.. What should I do?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

60 degree blade, extend out a little, cut 2 or 3 passes. 

experiment with a small design first to get the hang of it then you are all set.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Using a cutting mat also helps a lot. The circles stick right to the mat and then you can scrap them off with a scrapper.


----------



## GlinTees (Dec 4, 2012)

The Rhinestone World (search for them on YouTube) just released a whole bunch of videos showing how the Silhouette CAMEO does a great job with cutting sticky flock and vinyl. I'm just getting into the business and in the market for a cutter. The Cameo is only $250-300, depending where you buy it. If that little machine can cut flock, I'm sure the bigger, more expensive machines can do it too. Just have to find the right settings.


----------



## Trinkets2008 (Nov 26, 2011)

What is a cutting mat and where did you get it from?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is a link to some at Walmart. 
cricut mats - Walmart.com
You can find them at several places.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

here is a link to some cutting mats from knk.
:: KNKUSA.COM


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I use the ones from KNKUSA.com and they are very sturdy and last a long time.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

It will not be sticky, but you can use any mat.. even one from the Dollar Store (cutting chopping mat)


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

To make the mat sticky all you have to do is spray it with a temporary adhesive. If is stops being sticky just clean it and spray it again.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Eview1 said:


> It will not be sticky, but you can use any mat.. even one from the Dollar Store (cutting chopping mat)


Yes actually for the flock template material you don't actually want it Sticky... You don't need it Sticky... The template material itself is sticky enough...

Now there are times where you will want a sticky mat... So it would be best to have both... 

Kevin


----------

